# Trapped by a Red Belly...



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

Meredith Schetrumpf trapped in home for six days by red-bellied black snake | Courier Mail

Here's something to be proud of...

She discovered a "king red-bellied black snake"

Anyway - what a way to be trapped - prisoner in her home... While the KRBBS stalked her.

It's a bit sad that this is news and the correct procedure and identification of the snake (again) is left out.

This is what gets my goat...

People read this, get frightened, same thing happens (or something even more stupid like shooting your wife when a coastal carpet is in the house). Then on top of all this, there's NO actual information to help people.

Instead they call the snake "large deadly red-bellied black snake" and then in the article a king rbbs and then to add to this - they don't give any of the correct relocation expert phone numbers for the area - or for Qld (which this article has been reprinted in). 

I give up...


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 31, 2011)

Seriously? WTH...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

* * * PS * * * 

Then, linking from this newspaper article is this masterful bit of photo-dramatisation!

DTthumb Snake Bite - Gallery Landscape (650x488) | Stalked by a snake | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2011)

*** I just read that, how idiotic. WIRES will come out injured or not.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 31, 2011)

Arrghhh... frustrating. It's things like this that give gentle reptiles a bad reputation.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

LullabyLizard said:


> Arrghhh... frustrating. It's things like this that give gentle reptiles a bad reputation.


 
Any reptiles - they don't have to be gentle....

You know, just once... And that's all it will take, just once a realistic, educational newspaper article that gives the facts, and educates the public... but apparently scaremongering sells more papers!

Then you have the man and his spade in his bush hut being stalked by a snake as well??? I missed that when it came out the first time...

People like that should live in Ireland (snake free).


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> People like that should live in Ireland (snake free).


 

So is NZ


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

gillsy said:


> So is NZ



But I'll be there and I don't want ignoramouses like that living in my country... He'll probably think the Kea's are out to get him... Though, in reality they actually are... But you wouldn't go around telling the world that!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything for a story....The NT News is notorious for it.


----------



## Australis (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeff Hosie should take the first precaution in snake bite prevention, sleep inside!! lol


----------



## Sel (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol thats my paper...you should write a response. Ill send it to them lol


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

Sel said:


> Lol thats my paper...you should write a response. Ill send it to them lol


 
You're more than qualified to do that Sel  (or won't they let you - maybe use an alias???)


----------



## Sel (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> You're more than qualified to do that Sel  (or won't they let you - maybe use an alias???)


 Maybe, it will take me twice as long though 
When i said my paper, i didnt mean i work for it..lol i just meant its probably sitting on my driveway right now


----------



## discomat (Mar 31, 2011)

This is so embarrassing! The CourierMail does it ALL THE TIME and I feel like it tells the rest of Australia that Brisbane residents are thoughtless idiots!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

She only has one door? no windows?
What's a "King Red Bellied Black Snake" as well. 
Call a freaking snake catcher if you so worried next time. 
I swear I don't know how some people get dressed in the morning.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 31, 2011)

discomat said:


> This is so embarrassing! The CourierMail does it ALL THE TIME and I feel like it tells the rest of Australia that Brisbane residents are thoughtless idiots!


 

Seriously the only good thing that "rag" is good for is reptile substrate. My Bredli taking a huge dump on the article pretty much sums up my thoughts on it.


----------



## myusername (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't understand how she was trapped. Did the snake stay immobile for six whole days, forsaking water, food and shelter, purely to terrorise this woman? That sounds like a pretty evil snake.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder if it stole her wallet afterward...


----------



## fugawi (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you read the comments.......mildly venomous , harmless, only killed once and it was a baby. I hate Misinformation........... Poor lady was terrified, are they telling us every policeman, council worker and wires person was too busy for 6 days to turn up to help?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweeet!!! A King red belly black! :lol:


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 31, 2011)

Australis said:


> Jeff Hosie should take the first precaution in snake bite prevention, sleep inside!! lol



That is his house it's all outside. 
Funnily enough his son owns a pet snake (think it's a woma)


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

has she heard of a backdoor !!!!!!! 
as far as i am aware all homes must have a backdoor ( planning laws - rear exit door ) !


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 31, 2011)

Stupid woman doesn't know how lucky she was, I've been searching for the mysterious King Red Bellied Black Snake for many year now.


----------



## discomat (Mar 31, 2011)

> I wonder if it stole her wallet afterward...


 RACIST! You can't say that about black snakes!


----------



## adfel (Mar 31, 2011)

This is in my area... has happened not far from me and to be honest unless u call the particular authorities multiple times u dont always get a response... Dont get me wrong they are great when they help out but unless the animal is injured they don't attend..... In the warmer weather we have had Brown snakes in our yard and my partner has had to re-locate them as we never know who to call......


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 31, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> has she heard of a backdoor !!!!!!!
> as far as i am aware all homes must have a backdoor ( planning laws - rear exit door ) !


 
She couldn't! It was circling her house like a shark! :lol:


----------



## Sel (Mar 31, 2011)

Im pretty sure Cement on here does parts of the central coast, snake relocating.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 31, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> She couldn't! It was circling her house like a shark! :lol:


 
I've read about that, it's just one of the peculiar behaviours of the infamous King Red-bellied Black Snake!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it the 'King' of RBBS? or a King RBBS? This is my confusion... If it is the king, surely we can capture it and offer it back to his kingdom for a ransom or at least some form of peace treaty.

But if it's a King RBBS (KRBBS) then we need to capture it, study it, torture it, sell its offspring (as KRBBS) and call National Geographic when it's nearly extinct.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 31, 2011)

what a loser haha


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 31, 2011)

discomat said:


> RACIST! You can't say that about black snakes!


 
Dingo too my baby hehehehe


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was led to believe that RBB's are normally docile and will attack/strike if threatened I think that there is part of the story that is missing an all the facts are not there so it is a pointless story.

They need more education on snakes especially venomous ones living in the area and get the information for a reputable person like someone like Tony Harrison or a good friend of mine in the reptile section at QLD Museum as my mate is very qualified to give reptile advice to the media


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Is it the 'King' of RBBS? or a King RBBS? This is my confusion... If it is the king, surely we can capture it and offer it back to his kingdom for a ransom or at least some form of peace treaty.
> 
> But if it's a King RBBS (KRBBS) then we need to capture it, study it, torture it, sell its offspring (as KRBBS) and call National Geographic when it's nearly extinct.



i offer my services to torture any king !!!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 31, 2011)

Well at least the viewers are smarter the her*


> *ekkaman of brisbane Posted at 1:49 PM Today:*
> It is called a shovel love. Then you all win as you can ring the number, little bugger sure is hurt now.



**sarcasm*


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 31, 2011)

She couldn't! It was circling her house like a shark! 

...and spraying venom around to make sure she stayed inside


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked one of the comments, a small lizard had his family cornered and his wife missed two important doctors appointments so they threw it some breadcrumbs and it went away. Bailed up by a small garden lizard, hahahaha.


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

wheres the like button on their comments


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 31, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I liked one of the comments, a small lizard had his family cornered and his wife missed two important doctors appointments so they threw it some breadcrumbs and it went away. Bailed up by a small garden lizard, hahahaha.


 
Lmao, love it


----------



## Colin (Mar 31, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I liked one of the comments, a small lizard had his family cornered and his wife missed two important doctors appointments so they threw it some breadcrumbs and it went away. Bailed up by a small garden lizard, hahahaha.


 
some of those lampropholis can be quite vicious and intimidating


----------



## MathewB (Mar 31, 2011)

As we all know it couldn't have a been KRBB. In the picture it was obviously not wearing the Royal Crown sheesh


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 31, 2011)

MathewB said:


> As we all know it couldn't have a been KRBB. In the picture it was obviously not wearing the Royal Crown sheesh


 
or Tiara lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 31, 2011)

king Red Bellies will rape your soul

some people lack the basic brain function to make simple risk analysis of a seriously low danger.
must suck to be them


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Well at least the viewers are smarter the her*
> 
> "ekkaman of brisbane Posted at 1:49 PM Today:
> It is called a shovel love. Then you all win as you can ring the number, little bugger sure is hurt now."
> ...



The spelling is good but the sense is not... Can you translate for me? I'm having severe seizures every time I am reading ekkaman of Brisbane's comment...


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2011)

Slim,Slim, Slim, why oh why??
Yes this is sensational news at its best. We cop a bit of flack from the papers ,they love a story where snakes rape the soul of someone and drive them insane, taking years off their life.
Wildlife Arc is pretty well it on the central Coast for catching snakes. We are all volunteers and also have day jobs, but that doesn't stop retarded people from blaming us for not being there the exact minute they want us. Occasionally our phone lines will miss a call, maybe the phonie is going to the loo or something, but 6 days that's just a laugh.
We might put something in the paper AGAIN giving our number and some basic tips on what to do if you find a snake, like we do, throughout the year, every year.
When we put in articles at the beginning of every spring when the snakes start moving around, the articles are good and pretty much to the point and well done, but it doesn't take long before the bad press starts rolling. And then there will be a another good one from us , sensible etc, and then another "king" one where the poor lady was completely abandoned by absolutely everyone, thank god for the snakey from Maitland (i think from Maitland). Some days its hard to read the Central Coast Advocate because it has been so beaten up.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 31, 2011)

slim6y said:


> The spelling is good but the sense is not... Can you translate for me? I'm having severe seizures every time I am reading ekkaman of Brisbane's comment...



I think what he's attempting to say is that if he was to hit the animal with a shovel, then it would in turn be injured and only then, would WIRES come to the rescue.... It took me about 5,467 attempts to make sense of it too!!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 31, 2011)

cement said:


> Slim,Slim, Slim, why oh why??
> Yes this is sensational news at its best. We cop a bit of flack from the papers ,they love a story where snakes rape the soul of someone and drive them insane, taking years off their life.
> Wildlife Arc is pretty well it on the central Coast for catching snakes. We are all volunteers and also have day jobs, but that doesn't stop retarded people from blaming us for not being there the exact minute they want us. Occasionally our phone lines will miss a call, maybe the phonie is going to the loo or something, but 6 days that's just a laugh.
> We might put something in the paper AGAIN giving our number and some basic tips on what to do if you find a snake, like we do, throughout the year, every year.
> When we put in articles at the beginning of every spring when the snakes start moving around, the articles are good and pretty much to the point and well done, but it doesn't take long before the bad press starts rolling. And then there will be a another good one from us , sensible etc, and then another "king" one where the poor lady was completely abandoned by absolutely everyone, thank god for the snakey from Maitland (i think from Maitland). Some days its hard to read the Central Coast Advocate because it has been so beaten up.



Thanks Cement - I knew you'd come through with the goodies - I have faith!!! Because you gotta have faith.... But I have none in the Aussie public or newspapers... 

Why don't you turn your full time job into writing articles for the papers... That way they can be both informative and imaginative with a bit of a sensational story too!

Or maybe next time you let the snake gobble up the old lady and spit out her skeletal remains - because that's what king reds do!



blakehose said:


> I think what he's attempting to say is that if he was to hit the animal with a shovel, then it would in turn be injured and only then, would WIRES come to the rescue.... It took me about 5,467 attempts to make sense of it too!!


 
I had a seizure when I re-read what he was saying to try and re-capture what you had explained... However, that makes some sense... Injure the snake, call WIRES they come around take it away, then the snake gets revived to health and re-released somewhere else... I think you're right - it's a huge statement - and if only that old lady had thought of that!


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Mar 31, 2011)

More bad PR for an animal that already has a grossly over exaggerated bad reputation - not KRBB but RBB.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 1, 2011)

this storey has sparked alot of intrest in snake relocation by the media,and as a result i got a phone call off 2GB radio to do an interview about this subject
so if anyone is listening between 3 and 6 pm on 2GB keep an ear out for what i have to say


----------



## bally (Apr 1, 2011)

i hope that the so called KRBB gets the guy in those stupid photos


----------



## slim6y (Apr 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> this storey has sparked alot of intrest in snake relocation by the media,and as a result i got a phone call off 2GB radio to do an interview about this subject
> so if anyone is listening between 3 and 6 pm on 2GB keep an ear out for what i have to say


 
Did you tell them about all the king red bellies you've moved? What about King Brown Tree Snakes (or Mulga Trees)? You move them too right? Green Tree Taipans? They're quick and dangerous....

How'd ya interview go in the end? Glad to have you representing us... or did they just make it sound as though you were the bad guy?


----------



## MathewB (Apr 1, 2011)

GUYS GUYS LISTEN!!! It was outside my house today so I took a picture. NO PHOTO EDITING!!
Its real


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 1, 2011)

MathewB said:


> GUYS GUYS LISTEN!!! It was outside my house today so I took a picture. NO PHOTO EDITING!!
> Its real
> 
> View attachment 193438



Haha, damn is that blood around the snake after he brutally attacked some poor helpless human? How 'random' that it has also spelt something out..

You're lucky Mathew, wish I got visitors like that in my yard!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 1, 2011)

ha ha typical media drum up /// a few weeks ago we had a local rag do a story about a young girl that was returning home from school and was bitten on the foot/leg by a red bellied (dont think it was of the king size) anyway she claimed her phone was flat so she ran a km home and her mum took her to the hospital at Kingaroy ...anyway when speaking to the mother ,the mother said "lucky her daughter was only bitten once ,because snakes dont envenomate on the first bite !!" I dont know which idiot told her that crap ...but if this is true obviously the eastern brown that bit my husband didnt follow that one bite rule ....anyway the girl was fine and another snake media hype was born ...


----------



## Fiamma (Apr 1, 2011)

Central Coast Express Advocate - Sydney news, sport, events, gig guide, groups | whereilive Comment online-should the council provide a snake removal service?

"Frightened pensioner felt trapped by snake"....Wednesday


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 1, 2011)

What a pigsty...deserved it in my book...why didnt he use the broom for good, like maybe cleaning up that s'hole.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 1, 2011)

MathewB said:


> GUYS GUYS LISTEN!!! It was outside my house today so I took a picture. NO PHOTO EDITING!!
> Its real
> 
> View attachment 193438


 
I can tell you're lying (I know, it's a big call and all... but I can tell). I know you've used photoshop... I mean how else could have you done that?

There's no other program that could have written, "NO Photoshop used" - So I knwo you're lying... But that's an awesome photo of the 'king' (I call him the 'king' because that is what he is).


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 1, 2011)

Lmfao slim6y

Damn Mathew, you got caught out.. slim6y has always had a 'keen' eye for these sort of things and I trust his judgement 100%


----------



## MathewB (Apr 1, 2011)

Fine I'll admit it, the writing is photoshoped. But the crown is real. Hahaha. Owell I enjoyed while it lasted


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 2, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Did you tell them about all the king red bellies you've moved? What about King Brown Tree Snakes (or Mulga Trees)? You move them too right? Green Tree Taipans? They're quick and dangerous....
> 
> How'd ya interview go in the end? Glad to have you representing us... or did they just make it sound as though you were the bad guy?



Yes i repped our hood it was all cool it was ben fordham who interviewed ,and he he was talking about this lady held captive and wanted to know do we cover the central coast i replied thatwe have no one up there at moment but looking to employ,he then went on to ask how much a callout and how do people get in contact with sydney snake catchers.


----------



## 85Hickey (Apr 2, 2011)

On the central coast we have had a real problem with this. Over the past 6 months there have been 4 complaints in the paper that all snake relocators they are clling will not help them. All four times it has been a red belly and all four time ARC couldnt come out. There was also a write up apparently ARC told one worried owner just to leave it and it will go away. (Was nestng under front steps of house). Perhaps get more vollies that can cover days you all happen to be working.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL nesting snakes hahaha


----------



## cement (Apr 3, 2011)

85Hickey said:


> On the central coast we have had a real problem with this. Over the past 6 months there have been 4 complaints in the paper that all snake relocators they are clling will not help them. All four times it has been a red belly and all four time ARC couldnt come out. There was also a write up apparently ARC told one worried owner just to leave it and it will go away. (Was nestng under front steps of house). Perhaps get more vollies that can cover days you all happen to be working.



We would love more snake catchers to join our team, how about yourself?? if you see this as a problem then maybe you could help. That's how we all became involved.... seeing a problem and trying to help.

Before you start making remarks about us at ARC that aren't true, 

"There was also a write up apparently ARC told one worried owner just to leave it and it will go away. (Was nestng under front steps of house)."

These are the facts, Wildlife Arc is a volunteer organisation. We do not have insurance cover for our relocators to catch venomous snakes in confined spaces under houses, or in roofs. We also have no insurance for destroying property to get at snakes. This is what the phonies are told by the management and this is then passed onto the caller. This is what happened with the RBBS that was "nesting" under the house. Some phonies will pass on calls to me regardless and then its up to me. Some of us are quite capable and willing to remove snakes regardless, and we do. In this case the phonie didn't know and just passed on what they knew to be the rules.

We catch and relocate hundreds of snakes every year, not to mention the callouts where the person has been told to keep an eye on the snake and we get there only to find that they didn't watch it and it has now gone and they can't do us the courtesy of a phone call... This is an exasperating situation when we leave our job for an hour or so only to have this result.

We also try our best to get the truth about our snakes out there and how to deal with them, at every call out, demonstration and media scene, and sensationalised newspaper articles like this one do nothing but fortify unrealistic fear, and keep our community in a very backward way of coping with life in Australia with regard to our reptiles.

I am only to well aware of the fear that people can have of snakes and it should not be ridiculed like this poor woman has been. I blame the journalist.

So how about it Hickey? maybe you could be the solution...or part of.


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 12, 2011)

*red belly bite*



redbellybite said:


> ha ha typical media drum up /// a few weeks ago we had a local rag do a story about a young girl that was returning home from school and was bitten on the foot/leg by a red bellied (dont think it was of the king size) anyway she claimed her phone was flat so she ran a km home and her mum took her to the hospital at Kingaroy ...anyway when speaking to the mother ,the mother said "lucky her daughter was only bitten once ,because snakes dont envenomate on the first bite !!" I dont know which idiot told her that crap ...but if this is true obviously the eastern brown that bit my husband didnt follow that one bite rule ....anyway the girl was fine and another snake media hype was born ...


 
JUST LOVED READING YOUR THOUGHTS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR DAUGHTER, YOUR COMMENT IS JUST AS BAD AS THE LOCAL RAG..AH WHAT WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE SNAKE AND HOW SHE GOT TO HOSPITAL AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE LOCAL NEVER GETS THE STORY CORRECT.. WE ALL KNOW SNAKES DONT ENVENOMATE ON THE SECOND BITE, SO WHOS THE IDIOT,, THE READER OR THE RAG AS YOU WOULD PUT IT:evil: I READ IT MYSELF AND COULD NOT BELEIVE THEY WROTE THAT.. SO CALLING PEOPLE IDIOTS AND NAMES JUST AINT SO POLITE..:?AND HOPE YOUR HUSBAND RECOVERED OK AS OUR DAUGHTER DID..THANKS ALOT


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 13, 2011)

redbellymother said:


> JUST LOVED READING YOUR THOUGHTS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR DAUGHTER, YOUR COMMENT IS JUST AS BAD AS THE LOCAL RAG..AH WHAT WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE SNAKE AND HOW SHE GOT TO HOSPITAL AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE LOCAL NEVER GETS THE STORY CORRECT.. WE ALL KNOW SNAKES DONT ENVENOMATE ON THE SECOND BITE, SO WHOS THE IDIOT,, THE READER OR THE RAG AS YOU WOULD PUT IT:evil: I READ IT MYSELF AND COULD NOT BELEIVE THEY WROTE THAT.. SO CALLING PEOPLE IDIOTS AND NAMES JUST AINT SO POLITE..:?AND HOPE YOUR HUSBAND RECOVERED OK AS OUR DAUGHTER DID..THANKS ALOT


 
glad your daughters ok,
yes we realize what the medias like and dont hold people like yourself responsible with the crap they write sometimes,but the below statement you did make,

..."We all know snakes dont inject venom on second bite"??? 

thats a very bold statement,from where would you draw such knowledge??


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

All caps aside, maybe redbellymother meant that we all know that snakes don't -only- inject venom on the second bite, and never on the first? Seems logical given the context of the previous misattributed statement paraphrased from the article


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 14, 2011)

ahhhh actually i think your right killimike ,that makes alot more sense.
sorry for any misunderstanding
Mrs Redbellymother,can you explain to us the actual events aside from what the newspaer said,and did your daughter get a dry bite??


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 15, 2011)

gee, looks like you have a little trouble reading,


INJECT.. please...if your going to state quotations,, get it right mate,
,another journalist on the pipeline, again......


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 15, 2011)

No trouble reading, you just aren't making any sense...


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 15, 2011)

ahhh thanks killimiki. just a simple word ...ONLY...
thats all i needed to say..
cheers redbellymother


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 15, 2011)

sense ..so you would make comment on something you know nothing about 

THAT MAKES SENSE............


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 15, 2011)

Exhibit A.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 15, 2011)

redbellymother said:


> JUST LOVED READING YOUR THOUGHTS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR DAUGHTER, YOUR COMMENT IS JUST AS BAD AS THE LOCAL RAG..AH WHAT WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE SNAKE AND HOW SHE GOT TO HOSPITAL AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE LOCAL NEVER GETS THE STORY CORRECT.. WE ALL KNOW SNAKES DONT ENVENOMATE ON THE SECOND BITE, SO WHOS THE IDIOT,, THE READER OR THE RAG AS YOU WOULD PUT IT:evil: I READ IT MYSELF AND COULD NOT BELEIVE THEY WROTE THAT.. SO CALLING PEOPLE IDIOTS AND NAMES JUST AINT SO POLITE..:?AND HOPE YOUR HUSBAND RECOVERED OK AS OUR DAUGHTER DID..THANKS ALOT




It is extremely frustrating when you find an incident that you have a vested interest in being discussed by a bunch of ; in the main; armchair experts on an internet forum. Be aware that if you talk to the media then expect people to believe what they have read; initially. The article makes some incorrect statements that could, in effect, cause someone who has been bitten to become seriously ill or die if they accepted them as truth. A venomous snake can envenomate(inject venom) on every occasion that it bites. It may not as some species often will give a dry bite. Several of the respondents here are very experienced. It is good that your daughter recovered especially as she did everything wrong after being bitten. I hope you and your family have taken this opportunity to familarize yourselves with proper post snakebite procedure.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 15, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Exhibit A.


 Hahaha


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 16, 2011)

YES I could not agree more...


----------



## redbellymother (Apr 16, 2011)

EXPERT PETE HEY>>> . shes a brave young girl for what she went through mate..and again thank you for your thoughts of smart ;;;jounalism. again!!!!! its a good laugh looking at all your comments.coming from such EXPERTS.there are always people like "the snake forum: who have their say...hahahaha. 
as for snake procedure,,bite us

cheers


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 16, 2011)

redbellymother said:


> as for snake procedure,,bite us



Ummm... I think perhaps you should calm down a little redbellymother. Peter sounds genuinely concerned about your family understanding what to do if bitten by a snake in future, as your daughter clearly didn't know what to do.


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah that's a pretty ridiculous statement. Does that mean next time you will do the same thing and potentially not have such a fortunate outcome?


----------



## eipper (Apr 17, 2011)

redbellymother said:


> JUST LOVED READING YOUR THOUGHTS ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR DAUGHTER, YOUR COMMENT IS JUST AS BAD AS THE LOCAL RAG..AH WHAT WOULD YOU KNOW ABOUT THE SIZE OF THE SNAKE AND HOW SHE GOT TO HOSPITAL AND AS WE ALL KNOW THE LOCAL NEVER GETS THE STORY CORRECT.. WE ALL KNOW SNAKES DONT ENVENOMATE ON THE SECOND BITE, SO WHOS THE IDIOT,, THE READER OR THE RAG AS YOU WOULD PUT IT:evil: I READ IT MYSELF AND COULD NOT BELEIVE THEY WROTE THAT.. SO CALLING PEOPLE IDIOTS AND NAMES JUST AINT SO POLITE..:?AND HOPE YOUR HUSBAND RECOVERED OK AS OUR DAUGHTER DID..THANKS ALOT



Your intelligence is amazing....

From someone who has been bitten on an occassion or 2..they can envenomate on each bite some species will envenomate almost every time others its around 30% of the time for defensive bites.

"King Sized" black snakes are few and far between, how big was this king sized black snake.

Lastly Black Snakes are pussy cats only biting if annoyed, they don't chase or attack things 100 times their size without being forced to do so.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2011)

excuse me, redbellymother , I was actually having a go at the paper NOT YOU OR YOUR DAUGHTER !!! ...the idiot I was reffering to,was who ever claimed that the snake only envenomates on the second bite ...was totally talking about media hype ..nothing personal to you ..OBVIOUSLY IT IS YOU THAT DOESNT UNDERSTAND .... and I hope you have told your daughter for her own safety if ever and I hope not, but if ever she is bitten again ,she is to remain sitting and call for help ..for if that is true, that she ran home a km ..the next time she may not make it ... and that is truthfully speaking ..


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

It's sad that people bite the hand that is genuinely trying to help them...


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 18, 2011)

redbellymother said:


> as for snake procedure,,bite us


 
Pun intended?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to let everyone know that the snake was a 3 foot Queen Red-Bellied black snake.L0L
Iam the snakey from Maitland that went and removed the poor frighten snake at 7.30 pm.

We get calls 24 hours a day seven days a week. If you need a snake catcher use a search engine or call 1234 numbers you need.
Please try and keep an eye on the snake until your catcher arrives.

If you are bitten by a snake please stay calm, pressure bandage first aid, call or send someone for help.


----------

